# How do I train my dog to not sleep on the bed?



## NinjaDawg (May 4, 2021)

I've always been someone who loves having a cuddle buddy, including all my pets on the bed. However, I just found out I am 5 weeks pregnant and as I am sure lots of moms can attest, I am paranoid about everything. 
My GSD is 70 pounds and I'm scared he will step on me or try to jump on the bed when the baby is born and hurt it. So I want to know now how to teach him to not sleep on the bed.
He is crate trained but he doesn't seem to know to sleep on the dog bed in there. He prefers the floor or the couch or the human bed to the dog bed.
Any suggestions? Thank you all!
-NinjaDawg


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Varik sleeps on his dog bed (it's huge .. 38 x 48); however, he does move around as he gets warm and will sleep on the floor in various spots as well. If you don't want him on the bed, just usher him off every time he gets on ("off") and continue to do it until he figures out he's sleeping on the ground. Just be matter of fact. It's not a big deal. I wouldn't allow him on the bed at all if he's no longer going to be sleeping there to be less confusing.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Close the crate door.


----------



## NinjaDawg (May 4, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Close the crate door.


He cries all night if I do that


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Let him cry until he stops.
You will do that with the baby when you stop the night feedings, so it’s good practice for you. 🙂
Or close the bedroom door.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

How old is the dog and how long have you been letting him sleep on the bed? Might want to think about the couch too .... get on the floor with him if you want to cuddle


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My dogs are experts at waiting until I leave the house to sneak up on the bed or couch. The ONLY way to stop them is to either crate them or CLOSE THE DOOR to the room!

I've had 5 German shepherds over the years, and every single one would sneak up on the couch or bed when I was out of the house. There was just no stopping it! With the first one, I tried putting mousetraps underneath newspaper. The dog would trigger the traps (which didn't hurt her) and get up on the couch anyway...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

NinjaDawg said:


> He cries all night if I do that


so what constitutes as “crate trained”?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> My dogs are experts at waiting until I leave the house to sneak up on the bed or couch. The ONLY way to stop them is to either crate them or CLOSE THE DOOR to the room!
> 
> I've had 5 German shepherds over the years, and every single one would sneak up on the couch or bed when I was out of the house. There was just no stopping it! With the first one, I tried putting mousetraps underneath newspaper. The dog would trigger the traps (which didn't hurt her) and get up on the couch anyway...


Just curious why you think some 5 German Shepherds couldn't be kept off the couch and another 6 never get on?  

Do you let them on sometimes?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Huh?? No, never! 

Since 1984, I've had 5 German shepherds, never more than 2 dogs at a time, and sometimes just 1. Where are you getting the 6 from??


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> Huh?? No, never!
> 
> Since 1984, I've had 5 German shepherds, never more than 2 dogs at a time, and sometimes just 1. Where are you getting the 6 from??


The 6 are mine 

My dogs have never been been given freedom to the couch or bed or fed human food, especially from the hand. My current dogs probably had to have their paws removed from the couch perhaps a few times (can't remember it was so few) and never from the bed (they have their own)

My very suspect theory is they know the couch/bed is not for them so don't try to get on, even when we're not home and know human food is not for them so never beg or drool or sit by the table. They just don't and I never think about it.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> My very suspect theory is they know the couch/bed is not for them so don't try to get on, even when we're not home and know human food is not for them so never beg or drool or sit by the table. They just don't and I never think about it.


Right. Varik never gets on the couch, ever. As a pup, when he put his paws up, I just put them back down. After a while, he never tried anymore.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> Right. Varik never gets on the couch, ever. As a pup, when he put his paws up, I just put them back down. After a while, he never tried anymore.


We’ve been doing that as well. But as I was reading the thread, I looked to my left and saw this! Actually going on furniture just started. Patience, patience patience lol!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

WNGD said:


> The 6 are mine
> 
> My dogs have never been been given freedom to the couch or bed or fed human food, especially from the hand. My current dogs probably had to have their paws removed from the couch perhaps a few times (can't remember it was so few) and never from the bed (they have their own)
> 
> My very suspect theory is they know the couch/bed is not for them so don't try to get on, even when we're not home and know human food is not for them so never beg or drool or sit by the table. They just don't and I never think about it.


Right. So, uh, do you check for warm spots when you come back to the house after being away? 😁
My dogs are very good at jumping off the couch as soon as they hear the car pull in, or the front door open.

I've tried to teach them since day 1 that furniture was off limits. They seem to interpret that as 'off limits as long as no one's home...'


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sunsilver said:


> Huh?? No, never!
> 
> Since 1984, I've had 5 German shepherds, never more than 2 dogs at a time, and sometimes just 1. Where are you getting the 6 from??





Sunsilver said:


> Right. So, uh, do you check for warm spots when you come back to the house after being away? 😁
> My dogs are very good at jumping off the couch as soon as they hear the car pull in, or the front door open.
> 
> I've tried to teach them since day 1 that furniture was off limits. They seem to interpret that as 'off limits as long as no one's home...'


🤣🤣


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

cagal said:


> We’ve been doing that as well. But as I was reading the thread, I looked to my left and saw this! Actually going on furniture just started. Patience, patience patience lol!
> View attachment 573931


FIRMLY remove so that the pleasure of being on the couch is over ridden by the result. 
Do it FIRMLY once or twice and that should be it or else nag forever. 

He's looking to you for guidance; up to you how it's given


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> Right. So, uh, do you check for warm spots when you come back to the house after being away? 😁
> My dogs are very good at jumping off the couch as soon as they hear the car pull in, or the front door open.
> 
> I've tried to teach them since day 1 that furniture was off limits. They seem to interpret that as 'off limits as long as no one's home...'


I thought you'd ask that lol
I have in the past, no warm spots, no tell tale hair on the couch which would also be obvious. I have also had cameras set up before to watch what he does the first time(s) we left him out of his crate as a young pup. 

Park your car down the street (they hear you coming from a block away) and catch them from the window; you have to outsmart your very smart dog!


----------



## NinjaDawg (May 4, 2021)

Fodder said:


> so what constitutes as “crate trained”?


He goes in when I ask him to and stays there. Thats crate trained to me.


----------



## NinjaDawg (May 4, 2021)

Sooo I didn't think I'd get so many replies. Thanks all but I think I am going with the first comment. Closing the door/locking him in his crate doesn't actually teach him not to be on the bed, it just stops him from being in the room. I want him to be able to come into the room and just sleep next to the bed or something. I want to teach him the bed isn't his place. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

NinjaDawg said:


> Sooo I didn't think I'd get so many replies. Thanks all but I think I am going with the first comment. Closing the door/locking him in his crate doesn't actually teach him not to be on the bed, it just stops him from being in the room. I want him to be able to come into the room and just sleep next to the bed or something. I want to teach him the bed isn't his place. Hope that makes sense.


Easy to do, just be firm and consistent not wimpy and inconsistent. They learn fast and definitely take their cues form you


----------



## NinjaDawg (May 4, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Easy to do, just be firm and consistent not wimpy and inconsistent. They learn fast and definitely take their cues form you


Thanks!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

NinjaDawg said:


> He goes in when I ask him to and stays there. Thats crate trained to me.


thanks.
this is more in line with how others commonly use the “place” command - you choose the place.
crate trained is assumed to mean the door is closed. especially if you think of all the ways a crate is used - for transportation, at a vets office, boarding facility, sporting events, during potty training, separating dogs for safety reasons.
not picking things apart, just mentioning to avoid potential confusion in the future.


----------



## NinjaDawg (May 4, 2021)

Fodder said:


> thanks.
> this is more in line with how others commonly use the “place” command - you choose the place.
> crate trained is assumed to mean the door is closed. especially if you think of all the ways a crate is used - for transportation, at a vets office, boarding facility, sporting events, during potty training, separating dogs for safety reasons.
> not picking things apart, just mentioning to avoid potential confusion in the future.


Thanks for that info, I didn't know it was different. I'll try to remember that next time.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

"I want him to be able to come into the room and just sleep next to the bed or something. I want to teach him the bed isn't his place. Hope that makes sense." And I want a winning lottery ticket sent to me because I haven't bought one yet..


----------



## NinjaDawg (May 4, 2021)

middleofnowhere said:


> "I want him to be able to come into the room and just sleep next to the bed or something. I want to teach him the bed isn't his place. Hope that makes sense." And I want a winning lottery ticket sent to me because I haven't bought one yet..


I admire your commitment to trying to make joke, but it makes no sense. Come back if you have real advice though!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

NinjaDawg said:


> Closing the door/locking him in his crate doesn't actually teach him not to be on the bed, it just stops him from being in the room. I want him to be able to come into the room and just sleep next to the bed or something. I want to teach him the bed isn't his place. Hope that makes sense.


no, closing the crate door does not directly teach him not to get on the bed... what it does do, is breaks the habit of jumping on the bed. once enough time has passed and a habit is interrupted, you create the new, desired pattern.
just as you’ve apparently taught him to stay in his crate, you enter your room and direct him straight to his bed and tell him to stay. if he gets on your bed tell him “no, off” (or whatever he’s familiar with) and direct him back to his bed.
outside of this routine you can give him chews on his bed, sit beside him and stroke him while he’s there or anything else that’s positive and will make the spot more desirable.
it won’t happen overnight but it really isn’t that difficult. communicate to him the behaviors you like as well as those you don’t.
if you still don’t trust him when the baby comes, use a baby gate or some other barrier to keep him out of the room when the baby is on the bed.

eta: maybe he’d enjoy his bed more if it weren’t in the crate? if you don’t close the door, is there really a point anyway? i’d also keep him off the couch too while trying to get your point across.


----------



## NinjaDawg (May 4, 2021)

Fodder said:


> eta: maybe he’d enjoy his bed more if it weren’t in the crate? if you don’t close the door, is there really a point anyway? i’d also keep him off the couch too while trying to get your point across.


Thanks for all that advice! I will try the bed and couch thing too


----------



## Ohce (Jan 24, 2021)

My suggestion would be to pick two nights in a row you are SURE you can handle poor sleep to work on this if you want him to sleep in the bedroom uncrated.

During the day, teach your dog to jump on and off the bed on command if he doesn't already know this. You want a cue for both, so you can have him only jump up on command (you don't ever have to ask for it - although if you like dog cuddles, you probably will eventually use it. Also helpful for vet visits, getting into boats, etc). I usually teach this with luring. 

If he jumps up without your command - tell him off immediately. Reward heavily for being on the ground after you say off, reward for staying off, and quickly stop rewarding for 'up' or whatever your cue for getting on the bed is. And close your bedroom door so he can't sneak in during the day. 

Now you have a language to use. 'Off' has a meaning. Now set up your new rules. Maybe hang out together during the day for a bit and practice the new rules. Be consistent! 

Bedtime. Dog jumps up, or even thinks about jumping up? Say 'Dog off'. Continue this every time dog attempts to jump up. If you are still using rewards, toss a reward over to him only for still being on the ground, not for the attempted jump/off sequence. 

If you do this after a busy day, your dog should be tired and settle a bit grumpily on the floor. In the middle of the night, when dog inevitably jumps up again - say dog, off, and be firm about it. Some dogs will figure out the new rules quickly, but you really want to do this on a night when you can afford to lose some sleep. He'll probably try again the following night or two, too. 

The last thing you want is to give in at 3 am, and dog learns that all he has to do to get on the bed is to wait you out. If he is particularly persistent and you get frustrated, you may want to remove him from the room (crate or just put him outside the door). Make it clear his options for bedtime are the floor, with you, or somewhere else, away from you. Expect crying/scratching about being locked out, and don't cave in to it. Bed is NOT an option.

Once these new rules are in place - be 100% consistent. 

Another option, very much dependent on the dog, might be to tether him at night for a while where you want him to sleep, but if he isn't good with crating, tethering probably won't work either.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

WNGD said:


> FIRMLY remove so that the pleasure of being on the couch is over ridden by the result.
> Do it FIRMLY once or twice and that should be it or else nag forever.
> 
> He's looking to you for guidance; up to you how it's given


This literally started this morning! This will not be recurring. We’ve done the dogs on furniture thing with prior dogs and it’s going to be repeated. He has not tried it again.
OP - just keep at it. It seems like sometimes it won’t sink in but one day you wake up and they get it. Consistency and patience are your friends.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Some dogs are much more persistent then others. Some you can tell once and some you may need to shove off. It all most largely depends on how much you want the dog off the furniture. Have you tried the crate right next to your bed if there are issues. Best to changes habits now and see what works.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

NinjaDawg said:


> I've always been someone who loves having a cuddle buddy, including all my pets on the bed. However, I just found out I am 5 weeks pregnant and as I am sure lots of moms can attest, I am paranoid about everything.
> My GSD is 70 pounds and I'm scared he will step on me or try to jump on the bed when the baby is born and hurt it. So I want to know now how to teach him to not sleep on the bed.
> He is crate trained but he doesn't seem to know to sleep on the dog bed in there. He prefers the floor or the couch or the human bed to the dog bed.
> Any suggestions? Thank you all!
> -NinjaDawg


Just tell him NO! and kick him off and tell him to stay down-ban him from the bed room altogether, -keep the door closed-he will figure it out ok. My dogs wont use a dog bed either-they prefer the floor, its not a big deal.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

dojoson41 said:


> Just tell him NO! and kick him off and tell him to stay down-ban him from the bed room altogether, -keep the door closed-he will figure it out ok. My dogs wont use a dog bed either-they prefer the floor, its not a big deal.


I'm in the middle ground on that one. Easy to keep dogs off the bed with a little consistent communication but no to locking them out of the bedroom. GSD are very social animals that like to sleep in sight of their pack. Even still, most will seek out the bathroom floor (cool) or top of the stairs (security system) or a window at times.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> My dogs are experts at waiting until I leave the house to sneak up on the bed or couch. The ONLY way to stop them is to either crate them or CLOSE THE DOOR to the room!
> 
> I've had 5 German shepherds over the years, and every single one would sneak up on the couch or bed when I was out of the house. There was just no stopping it! With the first one, I tried putting mousetraps underneath newspaper. The dog would trigger the traps (which didn't hurt her) and get up on the couch anyway...


We had one dog in the past that got on the sofa when we weren’t home, and it drove us crazy. We finally covered the sofa seats with aluminum foil whenever we left the house and that took care of our dog’s desire to get on any type of furniture.


----------



## bmfjeep (Oct 10, 2010)

We have 3 german shepherds right now, one female two males. Usually the males sleep beside our bed, and our Brenna a 65# female always sleeps on the end of our bed, one of our males doesn't like lightning and with the huge windows and skylight in our bedroom if its storming we have a 112# long hair black male sitting between us until its done storming. I've had many shepherds over the last 55 years, I don't like crates and neither do they. We've got rugs and dog beds but they seem to prefer the tile or hardwood floors but once in a while they like to cuddle up on the couches with us. I don't have a problem with that, life's too short.


----------

